# Cleaning engine bay !



## Flecks (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd like to clean my engine bay but a little unsure on how to
go about it. Is it a case of degreaser and a good wipe/scrub 
or can i use a jet wash ? It's a 225. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

I never liked cleaning engine bay particularly with jet wash.....for me it's just elbow grease and cotton cloth.
Remember it is an engine and shouldn't IMHO be squeaky clean, not to mention direct water splash can mess up a lot of stuff.


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Rocker cover is the main pain in the arse to clean!.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wireless said:


> Rocker cover is the main pain in the arse to clean!.


Easy just remove it and get it powder coated  and it's a cam cover these days :wink: :lol:


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay Yellow, cam cover then 

Part numbers match up so now I need someone to powder coat this one I have. 
Got my Neighbour to shot blast it for me within a few hours he was back with it all cleaned up  
What is powder coating? lol. Painted?.
When I hastely spray painted it and realised it was going to peel :lol: 








After it was cleaned


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Powder coating is a powder they spray on to the cover then heat to a high temp when finished it looks like enamel paint and should not be affected by the heat unless you go for the crackle finish


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gunk plus lots of old rags are your friend in this case I wouldn't let my jet wash near my engine bay just too much risk in my eyes or though I know some people that do.

Just take your time and allow it time to penetrate then jobs a good 'un, good Luck.


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

jamman said:


> Gunk plus lots of old rags are your friend in this case I wouldn't let my jet wash near my engine bay just too much risk in my eyes or though I know some people that do.
> 
> Just take your time and allow it time to penetrate then jobs a good 'un, good Luck.


+1 that all I use . You may be better off getting it steam cleaned professionally if it's really bad this can get in to all the nooks and crannys that these bays have with out drowning your electrics.


----------

